# Yay I got excempt from oral presentations!



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I went to the school guidance counsellor and talked to her and she excempt me from doing oral presentations. Also the teacher isn't allowed to ask me questions or single me out in class. I feel so relieved now.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

good on you, that must be a relief!


----------



## russo (Aug 28, 2005)

Take a speech class someday. It was the best thing I ever did., even though it was hellish at first


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

wow...I only wish I was so lucky.

Do you think thats just making it easier to hide from your anxiety though?


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

Awesome! :banana


----------



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats good, when you are ready to do presentations you can, you shouldn't be forced. Glad to hear that they are being patient with someone instead of punishing.


----------



## AWholeNewMe (Aug 14, 2005)

:sas


----------



## AWholeNewMe (Aug 14, 2005)

:sas

sorry bout that i hit back and it messed it up :dd how do i delete this lol?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow, you're SO lucky! I wish I was in your position.


----------



## LeahUndertheSea (Oct 23, 2005)

That's just incredible. Good for you! I wish all people with that kind of power used it for good...!

Leah


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

My school would never let that happen in a million years, lol.


----------

